# Bubble nest



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I know there isnt a set time but for those out there with exp whats the amount of time you have seen a male make a bubble nest....hours a days?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

it took mine a few days but mine is older now so he doesn't make bubble nest, that may be what happened to you


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

just set up tank so waiting for the bubble nest but heys just hiding .Its might just be from the fact that i just put him in there


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

ok just was checking up on my tank and the male is just sitting on the bottom like laying i dont now whats wrong


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah I agree with baby_baby but also you have to remember that some bettas will adapt to tanks quickly and some take time because it is very stressful for them. Also after a few days when your betta knows its tank well enough he will get really active


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

the tank is at 78 and hes fine now after an hour of just sitting at the bottom and not moving he didnt act this bad when i bought him but hes trying to blow a bubble nest but they just pop is there anything i can do to help him ...or is there somthing wrong with him...about the set up its a ten gallon with some fake plants half cup heater chimney and sponge filter


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a filter in the tank? That is probably what is popping his bubbles. That is what happened to my betta. I have also heard that some bettas have trouble building bubbles nests and it takes time for them to get it right


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

shade2dope said:


> the tank is at 78 and hes fine now after an hour of just sitting at the bottom and not moving he didnt act this bad when i bought him but hes trying to blow a bubble nest but they just pop is there anything i can do to help him ...or is there somthing wrong with him...about the set up its a ten gallon with some fake plants half cup heater chimney and sponge filter


 the cups on the other side and not hurting the cup not sure whats up.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

well maybe he needs practise then, put a small cup with an opening in the tank if he likes the spot he may start to blow bubbles in it, if it still doesn't work maybe he is just not capable


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

that would suck so i not going to think about it and go with he just needs time


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, my betta doesn't blow bubble nests anymore either, but that is because of my filter lol.


----------

